# Olive these are amazing!



## The100road (Feb 7, 2020)

Scored on some olive wood cutting boards today. Not all are this nice. But oh man. Just wish they were thick enough for turkey calls. All are about 3/4” thick.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2020)

Did you find these at a store or private party? Absolutely gorgeous stuff! Chuck


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Did you find these at a store or private party? Absolutely gorgeous stuff! Chuck



supplier that sells to stores. These ones have “defects” so can’t sell to them.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 8, 2020)

Dam they are really nice. Would love a copy for knife handles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 8, 2020)

Foot Patrol said:


> Dam they are really nice. Would love a copy for knife handles.


Me too


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

I know most knife makers want 3/8” scales. Can they make 3/4” work? Would be less the. 3/8” once cut in half.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful stuff! Makes me want to go dig around in TJ Max....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 8, 2020)

The pot calls I make are right at 3/4 in. With some adjustments, I’m sure you could make them work.


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

Ray D said:


> The pot calls I make are right at 3/4 in. With some adjustments, I’m sure you could make them work.



oh... I’m going to give it a go and see how one turns out for sure.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 8, 2020)

Pm me if ya want. I don’t mind sharing my call dimensions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2020)

The100road said:


> supplier that sells to stores. These ones have “defects” so can’t sell to them.


How did you find a supplier for stores? That is just righteous! Chuck


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> How did you find a supplier for stores? That is just righteous! Chuck



I have to keep some secrets before I try to sell and make some money back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 8, 2020)

@The100road 

Stan,

I'm looking for a burled sample with eyes like the first two pictures. If any of those or the others not pictured would work, let me buy one. My samples finish at 3" wide x 6" long x 1/2" thick. A sapwood & heartwood combo sample would kick it hard.

Let me know, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 8, 2020)

The100road said:


> I know most knife makers want 3/8” scales. Can they make 3/4” work? Would be less the. 3/8” once cut in half.



I would give it a try. I could double up my liner and make up some difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> @The100road
> 
> Stan,
> 
> ...



second picture im probably going to be keeping.
Mark out what you want on the first pic and I’ll set it aside for you once I start cutting these.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 8, 2020)

Very cool score. I picked up a similar cutting board at Marshals last year. I haven’t cut it up yet. Yours have a lot more figure from what I remember.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 8, 2020)

The100road said:


> second picture im probably going to be keeping.
> Mark out what you want on the first pic and I’ll set it aside for you once I start cutting these.



Not sure how.?. Do I snip it to a word document or something to draw on... Is it an option I have but don't realize?

Looking at it (first pic), right side just above the insect bore damage looks good. That has sapwood and heartwood and eyes. Like I said, even if one of the ones you did not post will work well, that is fine. If you are at a draw, I'll have to buy 2. Either way, any is better than I have right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not sure how.?. Do I snip it to a word document or something to draw on... Is it an option I have but don't realize?
> 
> Looking at it (first pic), right side just above the insect bore damage looks good. That has sapwood and heartwood and eyes. Like I said, even if one of the ones you did not post will work well, that is fine. If you are at a draw, I'll have to buy 2. Either way, any is better than I have right now...



sounds good. I’ll get it cut tomorrow.


----------



## The100road (Feb 9, 2020)

@Mr. Peet 
This one work for you? 
It’s cut a little different then you asked. But does have sap. 

3” x 6” x 3/4”

$15 shipped sound fair for your website?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2020)

The100road said:


> @Mr. Peet
> This one work for you?
> It’s cut a little different then you asked. But does have sap.
> 
> ...



Sure, I guess. I don't have a website, that is Paul. If he wants pictures, I'll have you send it to him. I'll drop a check in the mail tomorrow. I'll PM my address and Paul's if you need. I think I still have yours.

@phinds


----------



## The100road (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sure, I guess. I don't have a website, that is Paul. If he wants pictures, I'll have you send it to him. I'll drop a check in the mail tomorrow. I'll PM my address and Paul's if you need. I think I still have yours.
> 
> @phinds



that’s right! Remind me what you do these again?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2020)

The100road said:


> that’s right! Remind me what you do these again?



Reference samples used for teaching.


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2020)

Stan, I got Mark's sample today.

Mark (@Mr. Peet ) just so you know, the sample is 6 7/16th" in width, 3.25" in length, so plenty of extra for my to take off a sixteenth (if it amounts to that much.

Also, interestingly enough, I already have (but had totally forgotten about) pics of 2 very similar samples that David bought from Drouin years ago. I have them listed as "pippy burl".

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/olive.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 23, 2020)

Stan,

Stopped by Paul's the other day and picked up my new olive sample. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

